# There are 2 random villagers that have chosen to take the Getaway Package with you



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2019)

A new IGN article has a crapload of new informations on how interactions work with villagers.

When you start off on your remote, deserted island, you are accompanied with Tom Nook, Timmy, Tommy and two randomly chosen villagers
These two random villagers actually bought into the Nook Inc. Getaway Package with you and as such "because they invested in this package that they have as much of a right to stay on the island as you do".
But, they will ask you for your opinion before they plop down their house "However, Kyogoku said before they choose a spot for their home, they’ll check with you to see if it’s okay. If you don’t like where they settle down you can tell them you don’t want to build in that particular spot and move their house location to wherever you see fit"
Aya Kyogoku said that the relationship the players have with these two starting villagers usualle grows into a close bond. "With [New Horizons], because you’re moving to a deserted island with other animals, the relationship that you have with these two first couple of animals is you’re kind of on the same starting ground. It’s a very new type of a relationship. I know that a lot of the Animal Crossing fans have their favorites and not so favorite animals. One thing I can definitely is that with the development team, there’s a lot of people who say ‘Hey, I didn’t really care about these two animals at first, but actually, now that I’ve moved to this island together with them, they’re really starting to grow on me.’ and start to have a new type of relationship with them.”
Building on the deserted island should not feel totally disorienting for the Animal Crossing fans although buildings are not built in the order we are used to in New Leaf
The two animals that invested with you in the Getaway Package are also indebted to Tom Nook and have to repay their own loan
Kyogoku said there is a new system to invite new "animals to the island, but not necessarily seek out one of Animal Crossing's many animals."
The animal villagers cannot be forced out of the island (including the first two), but they can move out of the island somehow if they so desire.
It seems repaying your loan to Tom Nook unlocks new services or new buildings
You don't need to repay your neighbor's debt (in the case of the two animals that invested in the Getaway Package with you). They will pay their loan back at their own pace whether or not you pay back your own loan. "You don’t need to worry about having to upgrade all the Islanders’ houses"
Nook Miles are a new currency that has been created to encourage people to do certain activities, like catching bugs or fish. "Then, they can exchange Nook Miles for special things, like a Nook Inc. uniform, DIY recipes, and other services."
"There are no new personality types."
"The Nook Phone will get new apps, like the design feature from New Leaf."
"There are new ways to improve your friendship with Islanders, like gifting them crafted items."
"Islanders can teach you new DIY recipes."
"You can’t set up a tent on a friend’s island."


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 13, 2019)

This is a ton of new info, wow!
I'm really intrigued by how the villagers work, but I'm so happy we can choose where they live. Now I can let go of plotting for hours.

I am intrigued by the way you will have villagers, however. But it does open up for people to get interests in villagers they may not be into.

Also, the animals having loans of their own is really unique. I love how there will be more to do with them.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2019)

Yup, this is all very interesting. I wouldn't have thought they would deepen the villagers background like that with goals (paying debt) and new interactions (gifting them crafted items). It's a sleek way for Nintendo to make long-time players reevaluate which animals they like by forcing them down the "I built my island with X and Y" path and not just seek out the ones they liked before. I know it will work. Why ? Because I sometimes grew accustomed to to villagers I did not care about just because they "were there" when I arrived and I have good memories of them along the way. They will reinforce that feeling with the "we've built something" feeing.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

I might try to keep the two villagers we start with. We started something special together, we need to stay together.

Forever.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

I have read it and I would prefer to choose who lives there, but it doesn't matter too much.
I don't really get too involved in friendships, probably because I'm an older player. 

It sounds like you just have to wait for them to decide to move out.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 13, 2019)

That's some good news. Hell yeah no more plot resetting. I think they really thought a lot about fan wishes


----------



## minimoon (Jun 13, 2019)

Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 13, 2019)

minimoon said:


> Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!



I am thinking about it but I try to stick to the first map like always  as long as I don't get really ugly villagers is all good.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2019)

Shout out to you for having an Olive avatar  I truly love that character. I had her in my Gamecube town 15 years ago. 

I think it's a possibility. But since you are starting with only 2 animal buddies, restarting might be too tedious since the chances of falling on 1 of your besties is only 1 in 250...


minimoon said:


> Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 13, 2019)

So, if villagers pay off their own debt, does that mean they’re houses will slowly fill up with furniture over time? We saw a crafting table type thing in Fuchscia’s house during the trailer, so I wonder if this is the case.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

I was hoping we could upgrade their houses and be able to change wall/carpet like we could in Wild World. 

NL only allowed furniture to be changed by mailing it or completing tasks, so not being able to send them wallpaper or carpet can ruin a theme if you're planning to have one.


----------



## Rymi1 (Jun 13, 2019)

I really love the idea of moving their houses where you want them to be and letting the villagers be more part of your island and not have them feel like they aren't real, it gives them character (and also the fact that you don't have to waste your precious bells on upgrading their houses as well  ) However, I am a bit scared that I might end up with ugly villagers at the start of the game that I really hated whenever they appeared in my New Leaf town, e.g. Hazel and Anicotti (no offence to anyone who likes them).


----------



## Scarfy (Jun 13, 2019)

I love the idea that your neighbors will progress with you, wow! I'm gonna end up so attached to the two that joins me on the island package I already know it lol ;_; I love that they seem to emphasize that your neighbors are autonomous. One of my favorite things about animal crossing is letting my neighbors come and go as they please naturally. The fact they fixed the issue of them plotting houses in bad spots already puts this game miles ahead of nl for me.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 13, 2019)

Yay for no more plot resetting! But this stresses me out even more about starting up my town, lol. Now I have to figure out how to plot myself and two villagers right away. Just figuring out where to put my house is a hard enough task. 

Also, wondering how the villagers paying off their loans is going to work. Hope it'll be better than them paying off PWPs in NL, but I also sort of hope it's dependent on the player. So, if you stay in a tent, maybe they will, too, so you can make a camping town or something. I also wonder if that means their houses might be bigger, although it didn't really look like it in the trailer.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 13, 2019)

Ohh this clears up a lot of things. Now we also know there are no new personality types, although it would be interesting to know if there are any assigned personality changes in this new game. I feel like there's a couple articles with new info popping up here and there but it's nice to see them bullet pointed like this. Maybe someone should also make a master list of articles coming up with new info/clarifications?

As much as it is tempting to reset for the first two, I do think it will be too tedious and I'll probably just go along with whatever they give me. I'm soo happy that we'll be able to choose where they plot though! Now I'm wondering... will the dialogue trigger for villagers to "move out" be during or after the tent phase when the villager pays off their loan? And how much can we help with that? I'm getting a lot of HHD vibes from this game already, with having some say on the villager houses and putting furniture outside. This is all so exciting!!


----------



## PacV (Jun 13, 2019)

But, they will ask you for your opinion before they plop down their house "However, Kyogoku said before they choose a spot for their home, they?ll check with you to see if it?s okay. If you don?t like where they settle down you can tell them you don?t want to build in that particular spot and move their house location to wherever you see fit"

I'm sold!!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm guessing that Nook Miles is how we get our ordinances since those are kind of "services"? Like if you pluck enough weeds, you can have the beautiful town ordinance, etc. If that is so, I'm totally down with that, as that means we could have multiple ordinances in play as long as we work towards them! ^_^


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 13, 2019)

The animals not plotting in bad places is huge to me. Like I think I would probably tolerate, and may even grow to like, super ugly villagers if they will put their house exactly where I want it to be. Plot resetting is irritating because of how random it can be and I only really wanted to do that for villagers I really like. If we don't have to plot reset anymore, that's perfect.

I did notice that it looked like the villagers were in tents too in one of the videos. Maybe it was the Treehouse video. I wondered how they got regular houses. It's interesting to see the answer is that they have debt too and they'll slowly pay it off over time. 

I will probably let them slowly pay it off because it'll be interesting to see them in tents for a while, but I wonder if it'll be possible for us as the player to pay off their debt for them if we want to. I can see people wanting to do that if they're really trying to get their island looking a certain way as quickly as possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



minimoon said:


> Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!



I probably won't. I went through a lot of effort to get all of my dreamies in New Leaf. It was nice, but I think I need to let myself make friends with new animals. 

I probably WILL reset for a nice island map though, just in case we can't affect things like river shape.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 13, 2019)

I?m a little concerned about the ?new system? to invite villagers to your town. I?ve always appreciated the randomization of villagers starting up throughout the past entries but the wording of that point almost sounds like now they might lock you out from obtaining villagers from other people...which doesn?t sound pleasant considering I would like the opportunity to have my faves around (


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

_There isn?t a direct connection between New Horizons and Pocket Camp
_
Rip all my money invested in leaf tickets. 

But good to hear that they are planning on cross over items. 
Thank the lord for letting us choose the housing of the villagers, that's a big improvement!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 13, 2019)

That's cool but I wonder how long it will be until other villagers move in. Starting out with just two villagers is probably going to feel a bit weird and empty at first but perhaps you will get used to it.

I hope setting down villager houses won't be the first first thing we have to do, I would like to be able to explore and think a little about how I will set up my town before I have to set down these two villagers who supposedly are going to be there for a while and you're going to bond strongly with.


----------



## adeline (Jun 13, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> _There isn’t a direct connection between New Horizons and Pocket Camp
> _
> Rip all my money invested in leaf tickets.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat with PC  was really hoping to transfer all the cute items I've earned.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2019)

minimoon said:


> Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!



I'm probably going to do this if it gives me animals I don't like. After all, there are a ton of villagers I like, including some I've never had before, so it shouldn't be that hard for me.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 13, 2019)

minimoon said:


> Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!



Yep, as soon as I read we'll be put on the island with two random villagers and pretty much forced to get along with them!
Like I already have a bad feeling about it, the game might read my mind and put me on a island with two villagers I don't like at all!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 13, 2019)

I like the idea of having two random villagers in your town at the start. Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf were really odd in that they all gave me roughly the same set of villagers so I hope that I get to meet some new ones or a couple I didn't like. That way I can indeed get to know them better and maybe even like them!!

I'm sure many people don't like not having their dreamies from the get go but to me the dreamies concept is kinda dull. I like having a dynamic village and making it the best it can possibly be.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 13, 2019)

I love the idea of starting at the same time as two other villagers. I'm not going to reset to get my favourites, but if I end up with two villagers I absolutely despise, I think I'll have to restart—I want one or both of them to stay with me until the end and so I'd like them to at least be villagers I'm neutral towards or somewhat like, where there's a possibility that they can become favourites later on. It's also cool that you can choose where villagers move in, but I think I'll just go with wherever they want for their first choice unless they want to be next door to each other on the opposite side of the island as me or something.


----------



## MissShema (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh my gosh! I can't wait to see who's going to move on the island with me!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, at least we're not going to be the only ones owing bells to Nook. I find it interesting that you start with two villagers instead of the usual five from previous games. I thought you start with none because of you know, you're going to a deserted island.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

I'll probably reset a few times for a good island map and nice villagers. I'm not looking for my ultimate favorites (Kiki, Lobo etc.) but if I get a really nice map but with super ugly villagers, I will reset for at least one nice villager.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm still on the fence about restarting for two I like. I don't think I'm going to, because I want to try and get everyone's picture in this game and give all of the animals a genuine chance. If some of my favorites move in along the way, I'll definitely try and keep them in.

I wonder if it'll be like in New Leaf where if they're planning to leave someone can come convince them to move to their island? I didn't see anything like that in the first post but I might have missed it.


----------



## Snailspell (Jun 13, 2019)

That's so cool. I wonder if the villagers will help pay off more things than their own debt. I guess they kind of did in New Leaf, but barely.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 13, 2019)

that is great you can tell where the villagers will put there house, and I will keep the two villagers I get, and make them be with me forever


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

I wonder if animal villagers can live on the beach also.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I wonder if animal villagers can live on the beach also.


Why not?


----------



## superkait (Jun 13, 2019)

Imagine getting your two least favorite villagers at the start, but then following through on keeping them in your town ...end up falling in love and keeping them forever.
=]


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2019)

Boccages said:


> A new IGN article has a crapload of new informations on how interactions work with villagers.
> 
> But, they will ask you for your opinion before they plop down their house "However, Kyogoku said before they choose a spot for their home, they?ll check with you to see if it?s okay. If you don?t like where they settle down you can tell them you don?t want to build in that particular spot and move their house location to wherever you see fit"





game of the century.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chouchou said:


> _There isn?t a direct connection between New Horizons and Pocket Camp
> _
> Rip all my money invested in leaf tickets.
> 
> ...



That makes me so happy that this isn't affected much by P2W.


----------



## Believe (Jun 13, 2019)

I think I might try resetting the starting villagers a little bit (not too much). Just because you can only have 1 save file on a switch instead of the 3ds where I had my first town with all my mistakes and then another 2 that are super thoroughly planned out. I'd like to minimize the chance of making mistakes I actually really regret in the future lol~


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 13, 2019)

Starting the game with two villagers is one thing I observed in the Nintendo video. That is because the Jock hamster Hamlet and the Uchi deer Fuchsia appeared in that video. 

(This is a very good topic. But, I don’t want to add anything more; not yet. I need to look into more information on “Animal Crossing: New Horizons”.)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 13, 2019)

I picked all my villagers in new leaf. In this game I?m just taking what the game gives me unless it?s Katt who has plagued every town, Bella the rat, the creepy clown or beardo I think his name is. Lol I will deal with anyone else.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 13, 2019)

superkait said:


> Imagine getting your two least favorite villagers at the start, but then following through on keeping them in your town ...end up falling in love and keeping them forever.
> =]



That would be too cute!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 13, 2019)

This info really makes me even more excited for the new game! I never really liked plot resetting, as it took up way too much of my time, so I'm glad I can get to decide where everyone goes. This way I can just hop right into the game and not worry so much about how I want things. If I read it correctly, we still get to do designs too like in New Leaf. I really want to get creative with things and I'm so glad we can choose our characters from the start. No more tanning for me.


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 13, 2019)

I am just a little bit sad that there are no new personality types, but hopefully that means that they'll be able to take the ones they already have and really make them unique!

Other than that I'm really happy with what they've shown us so far, it feels like they really listened to what the fans wanted with NL (villager house placement, outside furniture, etc).


----------



## Riley9 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm not sure whether or not it is confirmed if we get to decide where tom nook's place is on the island. If we don't get to decide that, I will definitely reset to where I want it and I might reset depending on the villagers I get.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Candy83 said:


> Starting the game with two villagers is one thing I observed in the Nintendo video. That is because the Jock hamster Hamlet and the Uchi deer Fuchsia appeared in that video.
> 
> (This is a very good topic. But, I don?t want to add anything more; not yet. I need to look into more information on ?Animal Crossing: New Leaf?.)



So I guess this also confirms that smug and uchi villagers can be starters now unlike in New Leaf.


----------



## Helene (Jun 13, 2019)

Does there being no new personality types mean that there won't be any new characters?

I was slightly hoping there'd be a new personality type, but I love the overall sound of all this new info!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2019)

The fact that we have full control over our villager's locations is a huge game changer. Yet, the thought on choosing your villagers and adopting villagers from other Islands is a different story.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh, and no new personality types is not a good move. I need to see drastic improvements to the current villager dialogue. They have had 7 years to make the game, so if they are going to not add a new personality type, I don't want to see the same dialogue said twice by a villager within 2 weeks. No excuses.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 13, 2019)

I love this new information, thank you for it!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> Oh, and no new personality types is not a good move. I need to see drastic improvements to the current villager dialogue. They have had 7 years to make the game, so if they are going to not add a new personality type, I don't want to see the same dialogue said twice by a villager within 2 weeks. No excuses.



They could heavily expand on the personalities we have now.

Hopefully.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 13, 2019)

Another thought, which I doubt is true but could be interesting:

So the article mentions that there is "system provide an opportunity to invite animals to the island, but not necessarily seek out one of Animal Crossing's many animals."

Whether this is just the standard moving system we don't know, but what if we could choose when to move in new villagers? The villager we get is random, but we control when we get them. This would, in a way, allow us to control how many villagers we have. People who want tons of villagers could have tons, and maybe someone who wants one of each personality could have such.


----------



## Riley9 (Jun 13, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> Another thought, which I doubt is true but could be interesting:
> 
> So the article mentions that there is "system provide an opportunity to invite animals to the island, but not necessarily seek out one of Animal Crossing's many animals."
> 
> Whether this is just the standard moving system we don't know, but what if we could choose when to move in new villagers? The villager we get is random, but we control when we get them. This would, in a way, allow us to control how many villagers we have. People who want tons of villagers could have tons, and maybe someone who wants one of each personality could have such.



I think thats a strong possibility. The developers really seem to want to create NH where the player has options whether or not to build up their town and make it developed. Based on the quote, it seems like we might be able to tell Tom Nook if we want more villagers on the island or not. I think the quote is saying that we can decide if we want new villagers to come to the island but not necessarily what specific villager.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 13, 2019)

This sounds awesome! I?m really excited by all this new info <3


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> So I guess this also confirms that smug and uchi villagers can be starters now unlike in New Leaf.



I accidentally used the word _Leaf_ when I meant _Horizons_. So, I have since made that correction.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> *The fact that we have full control over our villager's locations is a huge game changer.* Yet, the thought on choosing your villagers and adopting villagers from other Islands is a different story.



I like this as well.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> So I guess this also confirms that smug and uchi villagers can be starters now unlike in New Leaf.



I am sure I've had a Uchi starter in New Leaf.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I am sure I've had a Uchi starter in New Leaf.



No. Smugs and Uchis could never be starters.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> No. Smugs and Uchis could never be starters.



I had Muffy the sheep as a starter. 
Unless she was normal.


----------



## Ditz (Jun 13, 2019)

Personally I'm praying there won't be any micro transactions. The reason I didn't play pocket camp was bc of the micro transactions, lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I had Muffy the sheep as a starter.
> Unless she was normal.



The first five villagers you have in your town when you start new leaf could never be smug or uchi.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh, so no new personality types? What a bummer, but ok. Are you actually able to reset these two 
random villagers (kinda like town map reseting) or does this not working? Makes me wonder how many 
villagers you can have in a total then. Overall, interesting informations there. Sounds like they really 
want to give the player more freedom in deciding certain things in this game, which I really like.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 14, 2019)

Hekapoo said:


> Oh, so no new personality types? What a bummer, but ok. Are you actually able to reset these two
> random villagers (kinda like town map reseting) or does this not working? Makes me wonder how many
> villagers you can have in a total then. Overall, interesting informations there. Sounds like they really
> want to give the player more freedom in deciding certain things in this game, which I really like.


I'm sure - even with auto save - that you can always chose to reset your whole saved island through in menu decisions at the start of the game. I would not worry about that.


----------



## pomonam (Jun 14, 2019)

Ditz said:


> Personally I'm praying there won't be any micro transactions. The reason I didn't play pocket camp was bc of the micro transactions, lol



I totally agree, having to pay for anything other than the base game just ruins it for me.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 14, 2019)

I really hope that if there are no new personalities that they at least make them a little more... diverse I guess? In new leaf everyone was super cheery and kind of the same aside from their interests. I'd love it if some villagers could assume certain social roles on the island or at least have a broader range of emotion/dialogue


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Are we seriously worried about microtransactions? I can say with 100% certainty that this game won't have ANY!

DLC packs, maybe, but no microtransactions!


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 14, 2019)

lars708 said:


> DLC packs, maybe, but no microtransactions!



Right??? Not only is this a main game but uh... I dont think I ever played a console game that had micro transactions besides battle royale games that are free to play...

DLC definitley/I hope they do but why would Nintendo add micro transactions to a game that's ~$60...........


----------



## minimoon (Jun 16, 2019)

Will I be able to restart my whole game to get a different two villagers, or is that not possible on the switch? There are some animal types I don't really like (the tall ones!) and I don't want to build a special relationship with them


----------



## Flykk (Jun 16, 2019)

superkait said:


> Imagine getting your two least favorite villagers at the start, but then following through on keeping them in your town ...end up falling in love and keeping them forever.
> =]



I'm looking forward to this too! I always end up with some of my starter villagers that I might not have picked but can't bare to have leave


----------



## Boccages (Jun 16, 2019)

Flykk said:


> I'm looking forward to this too! I always end up with some of my starter villagers that I might not have picked but can't bare to have leave



In New Leaf, I remember very vividly having Jambette as one of the 5 starting villagers and going : Ewww, get me out of here !

I finally got to appreciate her after a few weeks and asked her to stay when she finally asked to move. What can I say? Sometimes they just grow on you.


----------



## Fey (Jun 16, 2019)

As far as resetting for the first two villagers goes, I think I would until I got at least *either two I was neutral about, or one I love*. 
(My odds are pretty good considering I have over 50 favorites already, and am fine with a vast majority of the rest)

Especially because the ones joining us initially will be special in the long-term, it matters to me that I can see myself keeping them forever. Even if I really came to appreciate an "uglier" villager, it would still be tough to keep them in favor of one of my favorites, and I'd hate to have to make that decision in the end. 

Knowing that we can only have one Island per system just reinforces that thought - however many villagers can live on an Island will be the only ones I'll get in the game after all.

*EDIT: Additions*



Aubrey895 said:


> In this game I?m just taking what the game gives me *unless it?s Katt who has plagued every town, Bella the rat, the creepy clown or beardo I think his name is*



This made me chuckle - I'm somehow picturing Beardo in disguise, talking about himself while smugly twirling his mustache: "Ah yes...Beardo, I think his name is" 



minimoon said:


> Will I be able to restart my whole game to get a different two villagers, or is that not possible on the switch?



Who knows, maybe ensuring that we're stuck with whoever the game gives us is the next step in their efforts to preserve the natural spirit of the game...maybe we can never, ever re-start our game at all O.O 
(mostly kidding, I don't think there's any need to worry about that)


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't want to restart on my first 'airplane ride' I'm assuming to get the first two villagers I want.. like if I got jambette I would die I don't want a villager I absolutely hate


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 17, 2019)

Ok, so we know at the very beginning we will be with 2 other villagers. This is the least in the series, as before the least was Wild World with 3.

However, I have a another theory, a bit more logical if we're going based on what the series has done in the past: one starter will be male, and one will be female.

In New Leaf, you always had a combination of 3 male/2 female or 3 female/2 male to start. Part of this was due to personality constraints (you couldn't start with 2 of the same personality nor a Smug/Uchi villager). In New Horizons, we saw Fuchsia, who's an Uchi, as a starter. 

In Wild World, however, we were still on the classic 6 personalities with 3 starters. However, the starter combinations were always 2 male/1 female or 2 female/1 male, also with different personalities.

So, with conclusions with what has previously been done, I conclude that we will have 2 starters, 1 male and 1 female, with any of the four possible personalities.


So what does this mean as far as cycling? It means you would have a 1/~250 chance, not a 2/~500 chance, (assuming we end up with around 500 villagers) with getting a specific villager. 

This is exponentially worse than New Leaf, in which you had a 5/6 chance of getting the personality you wanted, and then a 1/~60 chance to get the villager you wanted based on the personality. In short, you had ~1/90 chance to get a certain villager. With personality constraints, your chances were much greater to get a specific villager.

In short, cycling for a specific villager won't be worth it. Some people said they may cycle to get 2 villagers they are somewhat favorable or neutral towards, which shouldn't be too hard. But trying to start with your favorite would take hours upon hours to try and achieve.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 17, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> Ok, so we know at the very beginning we will be with 2 other villagers. This is the least in the series, as before the least was Wild World with 3.
> 
> However, I have a another theory, a bit more logical if we're going based on what the series has done in the past: one starter will be male, and one will be female.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. It's probably not worth resetting in the beginning. When I start my new game this time, I'll just live with who I get. When I was younger I used to just hop right into the game without worrying so much about who was my starting villagers. So that's what I'm going to do again.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 17, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> Ok, so we know at the very beginning we will be with 2 other villagers. This is the least in the series, as before the least was Wild World with 3.
> 
> However, I have a another theory, a bit more logical if we're going based on what the series has done in the past: one starter will be male, and one will be female.
> 
> ...


That's quality posting right there ! Thanks for the maths, @TheRealWC. My estimates were 1 chance on 250, when I posted on that topic last week, but hadn't taken into account the odds if Nintendo was to discriminate on the gender of the two characters... It's even less worthwhile to restart now in Animal Crossing: New Horizons, just like you showed us here.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 18, 2019)

So glad we won't have to plot reset villager houses anymore! What a relief! Also the option of placing furniture outside is a welcome improvement! This will allow for even more creativity! But I'm worried about the only two starter islanders. I know they want us to grow attatched to new villagers but what if we really don't like them compared to older villagers we've had. I do think this is a great idea especially since they pay off the loans with you. It would force you to grow closer to them but I think you should have an option of getting your old favorites on the island with you. As long as there is way later in the game I think it will be fine. I am just worried about how many villagers we can have and who will be on the island with you.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 18, 2019)

I understand. I’d be appalled if my two starting villagers were Tabby and Coco. But, then these two can chose to move out later on. 





Autumn_Leaves said:


> So glad we won't have to plot reset villager houses anymore! What a relief! Also the option of placing furniture outside is a welcome improvement! This will allow for even more creativity! But I'm worried about the only two starter islanders. I know they want us to grow attatched to new villagers but what if we really don't like them compared to older villagers we've had. I do think this is a great idea especially since they pay off the loans with you. It would force you to grow closer to them but I think you should have an option of getting your old favorites on the island with you. As long as there is way later in the game I think it will be fine. I am just worried about how many villagers we can have and who will be on the island with you.


----------



## Ditz (Jun 20, 2019)

lars708 said:


> Are we seriously worried about microtransactions? I can say with 100% certainty that this game won't have ANY!
> 
> DLC packs, maybe, but no microtransactions!



i wouldn't put it past nintendo to do this, ever. especially considering how much money they made off of micro transactions in pocket camp. it isn't that unrealistic.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 20, 2019)

No more laying down patterns over the whole town to plot reset.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 20, 2019)

Ditz said:


> i wouldn't put it past nintendo to do this, ever. especially considering how much money they made off of micro transactions in pocket camp. it isn't that unrealistic.



They did not really make much money with their mobile game yet. It's not even 5% of their yearly revenue.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm eager to see how this all pans out. I wonder how long you get to stay on a deserted island with only two other animals and how much they help in getting the villager kickstarted.


----------



## DinoTown (Jun 25, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> So what does this mean as far as cycling? It means you would have a 1/~250 chance, not a 2/~500 chance, (assuming we end up with around 500 villagers) with getting a specific villager.



Not to be rude but I think you maybe did the math wrong. 1/250 and 2/500 is the same thing.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 25, 2019)

As long as I can eventually get Tabby and Pietro idc who I get.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2019)

minimoon said:


> Will anyone be resetting to get two animals they like? I think it'll be tempting!



Too much work to reset just to get the perfect map and villagers. I'll just reset until I get the perfect map.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have the feeling the two starters, in “New Horizons,” will be opposite genders.

One male.

One female.

I am hoping at least one of them will be a villager I absolutely love.

I also hope for a perfect fruit that is more to my liking than some of the others. My favorite is the apple. My least favorite is the pear. The actual order (personal preference): 1) apple; 2) cherry; 3) orange; 4) peach; 5) pear.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 25, 2019)

*Choosing villagers*

I hope they give an option to choose your 2 beginning villagers if you have amiibo for those villagers. Like maybe it couldn't say 2 villagers have decided to make the trip with you and then 2 options popup one being "random villagers" and the other option being "use amiibo". Then you can scan the cards or figurines for the villagers. It would be a nice option for the people who paid for the amiibo.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 25, 2019)

LokiBoy said:


> I hope they give an option to choose your 2 beginning villagers if you have amiibo for those villagers. Like maybe it couldn't say 2 villagers have decided to make the trip with you and then 2 options popup one being "random villagers" and the other option being "use amiibo". Then you can scan the cards or figurines for the villagers. It would be a nice option for the people who paid for the amiibo.



That would be great, but to be fair I'd just give the player an "amiibo choice" for one of the two animals that invested in the Nook Getaway Package.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 25, 2019)

Boccages said:


> That would be great, but to be fair I'd just give the player an "amiibo choice" for one of the two animals that invested in the Nook Getaway Package.



You know I was JUST thinking of that lmao. I agree letting them only scan one villager maybe say it's a friend you convinced to come with you?


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2019)

DinoTown said:


> Not to be rude but I think you maybe did the math wrong. 1/250 and 2/500 is the same thing.



Mathematically they actually aren?t the same, even though it may look that way at first:

It?s a 1/250 chance compared to two separate chances: first a 1/500, and then another 1/499 chance. It?s fairly negligible, but your odds of getting a specific Villager are slightly higher with 2/500.


----------



## Monkeido (Jun 26, 2019)

Boccages said:


> That would be great, but to be fair I'd just give the player an "amiibo choice" for one of the two animals that invested in the Nook Getaway Package.



I really hope this is going to be the case! ^^


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 26, 2019)

LokiBoy said:


> I hope they give an option to choose your 2 beginning villagers if you have amiibo for those villagers. Like maybe it couldn't say 2 villagers have decided to make the trip with you and then 2 options popup one being "random villagers" and the other option being "use amiibo". Then you can scan the cards or figurines for the villagers. It would be a nice option for the people who paid for the amiibo.



I like this idea. I bought quite a few amiibo cards and it would be neat for me to use them, as I have two cards of villagers that are my favorite.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 26, 2019)

LokiBoy said:


> I hope they give an option to choose your 2 beginning villagers if you have amiibo for those villagers. Like maybe it couldn't say 2 villagers have decided to make the trip with you and then 2 options popup one being "random villagers" and the other option being "use amiibo". Then you can scan the cards or figurines for the villagers. It would be a nice option for the people who paid for the amiibo.



I am keeping in mind that “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” may be set up to not let a player control the game fully. So, an example can be not letting you, the player, decided who specifically are your first two villagers. The game setting it up for two starting villagers—and, as I previously mentioned, it may be one male and one female—may be an example of you, the player, having to reach some compromises.

I am very glad, from what I saw from videos, that we players will be able to do our zoning control (where incoming villagers can locate their houses). That is great. And I look forward to seeing more previews, over the next several months, of “Animal Crossing: New Horizons”.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

I wonder if Tom Nook will be nice to you as he can request which villagers you want, even without the amiibo card
not really, he is a money hoarder XD


----------



## Boccages (Jul 2, 2019)

To be blunt, this is by far my favorite feature *that I know of* in New Horizons so far. The fact that you start out with so few villagers, will make the relationship I build with these two starters just grow stronger, even if they are just villagers I would never have cared about otherwise.

This is why I come back to that again and again


----------



## acornavenue (Jul 4, 2019)

Is anyone else upset you only start with 2


----------



## Fey (Jul 4, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Is anyone else upset you only start with 2



Actually not at all!
I really like that it?ll allow us to focus on getting to know the Animals one by one, because I think it?ll make me feel more attached to them that way. 
Additionally, the lower number significantly increases my odds of starting only with villagers I like; it would take much longer to reset until I liked five starters, rather than just for two.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 4, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Is anyone else upset you only start with 2



I think it makes the game more fun! Now (and this is my opinion) you don't have to run around, trying to do this and that while also having 6 of your villager's tasks in mind. When I first started, I was SO overwhelmed, but I eventually got into the grove. Plus, like Fey just said, you have a higher percentage of getting starters you want, and not having to restart over and over.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 20, 2019)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I think it makes the game more fun! Now (and this is my opinion) you don't have to run around, trying to do this and that while also having 6 of your villager's tasks in mind. When I first started, I was SO overwhelmed, but I eventually got into the grove. Plus, like Fey just said, you have a higher percentage of getting starters you want, and not having to restart over and over.


True, it might help new players bond with villagers if there are less at the start and they slowly trickle in as the town gets more developed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I think it makes the game more fun! Now (and this is my opinion) you don't have to run around, trying to do this and that while also having 6 of your villager's tasks in mind. When I first started, I was SO overwhelmed, but I eventually got into the grove. Plus, like Fey just said, you have a higher percentage of getting starters you want, and not having to restart over and over.


True, it might help new players bond with villagers if there are less at the start and they slowly trickle in as the town gets more developed.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 20, 2019)

If we get to see our 2 starters on the plane/ at the beginning , I’m guessing they’ll be lots of resting for people who want different starters...if that’s how it will work. Especially since it seems our relationship with them will be a little bit different. Unless I’m reading that wrong.

Don’t think I’ll be doing that though.


----------



## isabll (Aug 11, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Is anyone else upset you only start with 2



I'm pretty happy actually! I didn't know about this until I stumbled upon this thread and I feel like starting with just two villagers will make things way more chill. I never managed to get attached to more than a couple of villagers in the previous games because they came and went quickly, so I'm hoping I'll be able to grow fond of the two I'm starting with.

I'm not going to reset until I get two I like either, as I plan on just enjoying the game, without focusing too much on getting my favorite villagers. The whole "you HAVE to get your dreamies at all costs" thing got a little bit out of hand in ACNL imho and I really want to get to know some new characters!


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 13, 2019)

First of all, I do like the idea of these two starter villagers that becoming your best friends, also loving the 
fact that they have to repay their own loan back to Nook, finally someone who shares the same pain as the 
player, lol. Also I guess I will not be the only one resetting to get two villagers which are acceptable? I don't
wanna end up with villagers I don't like to be honest, even if it means I have to reset for hours.So bye bye 
to annoying house resetting and hello to the freedom to decide where houses should standing? Wonderful. 
I'm wondering what this new system to invite new animals to the island is and how it will work. The fact 
that islanders can teach you new DIY recipes sounds neat, same with new ways to improve your friendship 
with them. Only letdown is that there will be no new personalities. I hoped for a shy and nerdy personality 
but okay, I can live with that as long as the other personalities aren't watered down again like they used to 
be in New Leaf, I want cranky villages complaining about the desert island life and paying Nook ffs.

I hope we will get more information soon. So far, everything sounds overall really good.


----------



## isabll (Aug 14, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Is anyone else upset you only start with 2



I actually love this feature! I was never able to get attached to more than maybe 2-3 villagers in the previous games because they moved in and out so fast, so I'm loving the idea of starting out with just a couple of them. Also, I will not be resetting, as I want to give everyone a chance. I'm excited!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 6, 2019)

In the latest Nintendo Direct (september 2019), early in the video presentation of Animal Crossing: New Horizons, it seems the player and two animals have just landed on the deserted island. They come out of the gate and both Bill and Tammy run towards the service center where Tom Nook, Timmy & Tommy are awaiting them. 




We can then see Tom doing his reassuring speach (you are safe here) to the player, but also Bill and Tammy.

So I was glad to see the first few minutes of what the landing on the deserted island will look like next spring. And I'm glad they really made it clear that the player is sharing the Nook Getaway Package with 2 other animals.


----------



## Knockaboot (Sep 6, 2019)

I really love the idea of just having 2 villagers to start, but the wording in the original post concerns me a bit...will it be ONLY those two villagers who have to upgrade their house, or all of them?

I'd honestly prefer all of them, I think. Because the tents let you easily move the villagers to a new location, I feel like all villagers on the island should start out with them...plus it'd feel weird if everyone but those 2 had perfectly formed houses right out the gate.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 6, 2019)

I?m excited to see which two villagers I start with - I want to try to stick with the two I get at first instead of restarting to get ones I like better


----------



## Boccages (Sep 6, 2019)

Knockaboot said:


> I really love the idea of just having 2 villagers to start, but the wording in the original post concerns me a bit...will it be ONLY those two villagers who have to upgrade their house, or all of them?
> 
> I'd honestly prefer all of them, I think. Because the tents let you easily move the villagers to a new location, I feel like all villagers on the island should start out with them...plus it'd feel weird if everyone but those 2 had perfectly formed houses right out the gate.



That's currently unknown. It would be logical for all new residents to start out in tents, but we do not know for a fact they all do.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 6, 2019)

Exciting! Though the lack of new personality types is disappointing. I'll probably just go with the first two I get instead of restarting until I get ones that I like since the number is so low. I really can't wait for New Horizons.


----------



## Circus (Sep 6, 2019)

Haha!!! Finally, I will not be alone in my small town, drowning in debt! Now, everyone in town can all feel the despair of being trapped in debt forever!


----------



## Nougat (Sep 7, 2019)

Aw this sounds so fun! I sure do hope that Filbert ends up being on the island when I start out. 

Curious on how they will incorporate all the amiibo cards and figurines though now that it seems like you won't be able to invite a specific villager that way.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Sep 7, 2019)

I know we really don't have sufficient information to make this claim, since we've only seen 2(?) examples of starting islands, but I feel like you'll start with one male character and one female character. That would ensure that they are at least different personalities. Just... A hunch on my part.


----------



## Oat (Sep 15, 2019)

I think the fact that you're accompanied by two random villagers at the start of your adventure is a neat way to make you feel less alone on such a desolate island. It'll also make the gradual growth of your island feel very accomplishing besides two villagers you've come to grow close to, over time.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 15, 2019)

"The two animals that invested with you in the Getaway Package are also indebted to Tom Nook and have to repay their own loan"

I wonder if that means villagers can have houses with multiple rooms now, including basement/attic just like a player. Or, perhaps, they just upgrade from a tent to a normal sized house. I figure it would be a lot of work for the development team to design multiple rooms for every villager's house.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2019)

It's very clear that Bill and Tammy were the two animal islanders that bought into the Nook Inc. getaway Package in the latest Nintendo Direct. After the plane landing, the player and the two animal islanders are seen running towards the service center for more instructions to be handed out by Tom Nook and his two nephews. So I guess this is what it will look like on March 20, 2020.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 15, 2019)

I hope I just get good villagers. I usually keep my starters for a decent amount of time, so I?d rather have at least one that I like so I can keep them around.


----------



## Fey (Sep 15, 2019)

Somebody mentioned this in another thread and I?d be curious to hear others opinion:

*How would you feel if you could scan in amiibo cards for your first two villagers? Would you consider it?*

(Now I know it?s very unlikely they?d allow this?it?s more of a hypothetical question to see where people fall in terms of having control vs. giving up control of the game)

Personally, I?d both love and hate it. While I want to play and have villagers move in naturally, I can?t deny that I?d be very, very tempted to move in two favorites to start with.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2019)

I am conflicted. There is a sense of achievement when you finally have one of your favorite villagers move into your town. So that would cheapen the experience by cutting short the longing for your two favorite characters. It would also render moot the desire of the game’s creator to force you to meet and eventually create a bond with two villagers that you wouldn’t necessarily spend time with otherwise. I would love to experience the founding of a new village on a deserted island with my two favorite villagers, bit I would miss out on a lot by doing so. So, I hope they do not go down that path.


----------



## Fey (Sep 15, 2019)

Boccages said:


> I am conflicted. There is a sense of achievement when you finally have one of your favorite villagers move into your town. So that would cheapen the experience by cutting short the longing for your two favorite characters. It would also render moot the desire of the game?s creator to force you to meet and eventually create a bond with two villagers that you wouldn?t necessarily spend time with otherwise. I would love to experience the founding of a new village on a deserted island with my two favorite villagers, bit I would miss out on a lot by doing so. So, I hope they do not go down that path.



Yeah, I actually agree with all of that. 

Small difference on my part maybe is that the villagers I?d pick are only two favorites of many, not the two most favorite specifically. 
Additionally, I?d still be able to get to know new villagers and ?bond? with them once the Island starts filling up. Don?t get me wrong, I really, really hope there?s actually some increased depth to the relationship with those first two Animals, but I?m not convinced yet that they?ll be any different from the later additions. Factors determining the validity of that bonding process, to me, are whether or not the starters are in any way unique game mechanically-speaking, or how much time we spend with them alone before others start moving in.


----------



## isabll (Sep 16, 2019)

Fey said:


> *How would you feel if you could scan in amiibo cards for your first two villagers? Would you consider it?*



I stopped playing NL before the whole Amiibo thing, so I have no experience when it comes to that. But for me, one of the best parts of all AC games is that you get to meet different villagers and grow fond of them, so being able to choose right away which villagers are on your island doesn't feel organic at all. Trading villagers was also way more fun before the Amiibo update imo. I don't think they'd ever allow that to happen and I hope they don't.


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm very conflicted with this because there are certain villagers that I just do not want. This won't make me like them either and it would suck to not be able to get them to move. However, it is very cool that other people will be stuck on this debt train with you. 

What has me concerned, is that is it only these first two that you can choose where they live? It seems unlikely they would limit it to just those two, but it still has me worried none the less.



Fey said:


> Somebody mentioned this in another thread and I?d be curious to hear others opinion:
> 
> *How would you feel if you could scan in amiibo cards for your first two villagers? Would you consider it?*
> 
> ...



This is pretty much how I feel. I have my two favorite villager's amiibo cards too so it would be beyond tempting.


----------



## Twix (Sep 24, 2019)

Honestly, there's something about the randomness of having villagers move in that I enjoy. Yeah, you're always gonna have your favourites, but sometimes, it's kinda fun to have one you really don't like in your town (for a little bit, at least). I don't know, I just always liked going up to a new house in my town and seeing who was moving in without knowing beforehand!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 24, 2019)

I want complete control of who is there.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 26, 2019)

I wrote about it somewhere. I figure the two random villagers will be opposite genders. That would also mean the two starting villagers are from separate Villager Personality Categories. I would keep that in mind with respect to the design of the game.


----------

